# Bachillerato 3 years?????



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's some more info on the PP proposal of making Bach. 3 years instead of 2.
One thing that surprised me about this article is that it sounds like Rajoy has announced that this is what is going to happen. I thought it was just an idea.
It seems that the way to do it is not clear. They may make ESO (the first years of secondary education) a 3 year cycle instead of 4, or they may put an extra year onto bach. making it 3 years instead of 2, and therefore making the "normal" university entrance age 19 as it is apparently in Italy, Luxembourg, Finland and Sweden.
El País 21st Dec 2011
_El presidente electo del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, anunció el lunes un importante cambio en el sistema educativo: el bachillerato (la vía académica hacia la Universidad) tendrá tres cursos en lugar de dos. No aclaró si sería retrasando la llegada a la Universidad hasta los 19 años o quitándole un curso a la Educación Secundaria Obligatoria (ESO, que ahora tiene cuatro). En el PP nadie quiere precisar este punto hasta que se forme nuevo Gobierno, pero el propio Rajoy presentó en enero de 2010 un documento para el fracasado pacto por la educación en el que sí se daban detalles. Aquel texto proponía "organizar en dos ciclos la Educación Secundaria: Secundaria General (3 años de duración, de 12 a 15 años) y Secundaria Superior (3 años de duración, de 15 a 18 años); esta última con dos vías: Bachillerato y Formación Profesional"._
The government elected president, Mariano Rajoy, announced on Monday a major change in education: high school (academic track to the University) will have three courses instead of two. He did not say whether it would be delaying the arrival to the University up to age 19 or removing a course from Secondary Education (ESO, which now has four). In thePP nobody wants to clarify this point until it forms new government, but Rajoy himself in January 2010 presented a paper to the failed pact for education in which other details were given. That text proposed "organized in two cycles of secondary education: general secondary (3-year, 12 to 15 years) and Senior Secondary (3-year, 15 to 18 years), the latter with two tracks: Baccalaureate and Vocational Training ".

Full article here
Más bachiller sin dañar la ESO · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's some more info on the PP proposal of making Bach. 3 years instead of 2.
> One thing that surprised me about this article is that it sounds like Rajoy has announced that this is what is going to happen. I thought it was just an idea.
> It seems that the way to do it is not clear. They may make ESO (the first years of secondary education) a 3 year cycle instead of 4, or they may put an extra year onto bach. making it 3 years instead of 2, and therefore making the "normal" university entrance age 19 as it is apparently in Italy, Luxembourg, Finland and Sweden.
> El País 21st Dec 2011
> ...


yes, still some confusion 

one of the teachers at my girls' secondary school told them last week that it would be 3 yrs ESO & 3 Bachi - which doesn't make sense to me if it means that they can officially leave school at 15 should they choose to:confused2:

surely that would mean more NINIs 

although the writer of the article seems to think that continuing to 18 would effectively be obligatory - just 2 different 3 year paths


----------

